# الاسمنت و البترول



## eas (11 مايو 2007)

من المواد المستخدمة بكثرة في حفر ابار البترول هو الاسمنت من اجل عمليات انهاء الابار و اعدادها للانتاج و من اجل المزيد من المعلومات عن السمنت و علاقته بالبترول 
 اضغط هنا


----------



## almondhard (13 مايو 2007)

نامل المساعده و دلك فى معرفة دور مهندس المعادن فى صناعة الإسمنت


----------

